

IPads Are Already 7% Of Global PC Market - rblion
http://www.businessinsider.com/ipads-are-already-7-of-global-pc-market-2011-1#ixzz1BX7wzCtJ

======
shawnee_
I don't know if iPads should be lumped in with the "Global PC" market. To me,
the iPad serves a different function than a PC. . . can't write code on a PC
or cannot easily type. The iPad seems to me to be one of those "for
entertainment purposes only" devices.

But it will be interesting to see how the adoption of tablets and such like
the iPad affect the related industries of books, magazines, etc.

